# laptop help



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hello, 

Lewis seems to have hit something on the keyboard, and everything has been stretched out of resolution. Any ideas of how i fix it?

Nikki xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Have you going into your control panel and changing the resolution? 

C~x


----------

